# In the shop...



## Geezer Garage (Mar 19, 2022)

Finished this up a few days ago. Got the lumber for free, but it was stained red on a scalloped surface on one side, and relief cut every few inches on the other side, 11inches wide. Had to plane down form five quarter thick to around 1" to get a decent finish. Then rip, and crosscut to size, no two pieces the same, sand, and finish with several coats of water based polyurethane. I did the door jambs first, and had decided to stain it a darker color. after I got that in place, I decided it was a shame to hide the nice blues, and greys in the beetle kill lumber, so I left the facing pieces with just the satin poly finish. Thought about redoing the stained boards, but decided to leave it, and have a two tone effect, kind of like 50"s cars. Now working on the trim for the back side, which will hopefully go a little quicker, as it's just 3/4" particle board painted blue to match the other trim there.



http://imgur.com/pKsaEQZ




http://imgur.com/mkh6lTc




http://imgur.com/3nGTIOl


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2022)

WoW...it's like a showroom !!....


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> WoW...it's like a showroom !!....



sure is...


----------



## Gaer (Mar 19, 2022)

A man who can do work like this? WOW!  You are really impressive!


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 19, 2022)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I mean just WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 How old are you? I mean really?


----------



## RFW (Mar 19, 2022)

This is neat!


----------



## MickaC (Mar 19, 2022)

Love your work...very talented.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2022)

Beautiful work .. nice and modern.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 19, 2022)

Nice.

How about a bit of  background   to  bring us up to date?
Is this a new garage or an building that is being repurposed?

Snoopy old  fox .


----------



## Geezer Garage (Mar 19, 2022)

Half of the building I put up 30yrs ago. It was just a storage building, dirt floor. The other half is fairly new, a work in progress.

Pics of the outside.



http://imgur.com/BhLkuRs




http://imgur.com/d9v0akZ


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 19, 2022)

@Geezer Garage 

*You*, sir, are a true craftsman

Wonderful stuff

Thanks for posting your pics and thought processes


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 19, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Finished this up a few days ago. Got the lumber for free, but it was stained red on a scalloped surface on one side, and relief cut every few inches on the other side, 11inches wide. Had to plane down form five quarter thick to around 1" to get a decent finish. Then rip, and crosscut to size, no two pieces the same, sand, and finish with several coats of water based polyurethane. I did the door jambs first, and had decided to stain it a darker color. after I got that in place, I decided it was a shame to hide the nice blues, and greys in the beetle kill lumber, so I left the facing pieces with just the satin poly finish. Thought about redoing the stained boards, but decided to leave it, and have a two tone effect, kind of like 50"s cars. Now working on the trim for the back side, which will hopefully go a little quicker, as it's just 3/4" particle board painted blue to match the other trim there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work there, you should be proud.....thanks for sharing the photos with us!


----------



## Geezer Garage (Mar 19, 2022)

Not sure of the relevance, but just turned 71.



FastTrax said:


> How old are you? I mean really?


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2022)

Looks great!


----------



## RFW (Mar 19, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Not sure of the relevance, but just turned 71.


I'm 72 and I can't do what you do.


----------



## Jules (Mar 19, 2022)

You’re a very skilled, Geezer!


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 19, 2022)

That's very impressive. I'm into D.I.Y. as well. That's: "Don't Involve Yourself!"


----------



## RFW (Mar 19, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> That's very impressive. I'm into D.I.Y. as well. That's: "Don't Involve Yourself!"


The only DIY I can relate to.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 20, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Not sure of the relevance, but just turned 71.



I meant no offense it just astounded me just how intricate the detailing you described as a senior. I am 71 also and I am so damn  lazy that I get exhausted just having to think. So again no harm intended jut congratulating you on a excellent effort put forth.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> I meant no offense it just astounded me just how intricate the detailing you described as a senior. I am 71 also and I am so damn  lazy that I get exhausted just having to think. So again no harm intended jut congratulating you on a excellent effort put forth.


I feel the opposite tbh, I would imagine that a senior who is a master of his craft is far able to describe his work in detail than someone younger who may not have been doing it many years


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 20, 2022)

God given talent.  Great work.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Mar 20, 2022)

No offense taken. I was just curious about the question, and thank you all for the nice comments. 



FastTrax said:


> I meant no offense it just astounded me just how intricate the detailing you described as a senior. I am 71 also and I am so damn lazy that I get exhausted just having to think. So again no harm intended jut congratulating you on a excellent effort put forth.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 20, 2022)

Thanks ,, for the   pictures.
Will be interesting to watch what  else you do.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Mar 30, 2022)

Silver Fox messaged me about the engine we are building for my sons car that I mentioned in the "what are you doing today" forum. Thought some of you might be interested, so posting here. Will try and get some more pics up soon of this and other activities.


                                Yesterday at 1:58 PM                             

About the car you & your son are working on?
Was engine froze up?
Or you are adding more horse power?

Know there are gear heads on here that  a may be interested about   what you are doing.






The car is the one in my avatar pic, a 67' Ford Galaxie. The engine was a .030 over 428FE big block. The engine had 70k miles on it since we originally built it. It had a intake gasket failure which allowed coolant to fill #4 cylinder, causing a hydraulic lock resulting in a severely bent connecting rod. To get him back on the road, we are finishing up an engine that was destined to go into my 60' Thunderbird. This one is a 390 bored and stroked to 434ci. The steel crank is held in place by billet steel caps in the factory block, that has been machined to except cross bolts on the three center mains like the 427 race oriented engines. Ported Edlebrock RPM heads, roller rockers, and a hyd roller cam. This one should make around 550hp, and an equal amount of torque. Hope that helps, and always happy to answer any questions.

Pics below are of the original engine before installation, and some of the car completed.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 30, 2022)

Thanks for being "In the shop", and sharing your work with us!


----------



## Geezer Garage (Mar 31, 2022)

Spent most of the day today setting up one of two new top toolboxes my son brought up for me from Denver. Have five more like the bottom one that will go in different areas of the shop, along with two full top/ bottom combos from the old shop that will come down when the new shop is finished. Yes, I have a problem, but it's one I enjoy. 



http://imgur.com/O2gwFJG


----------



## Jules (Mar 31, 2022)

You’re very fastidious @Geezer Garage; that‘s a great way to be.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 8, 2022)

Filling screw holes, and installing trim today. A few pics of some storage and shelving unit I built/repurposed a while ago. The cabinet with the door is an old truck tool box, that I modified and added an internal shelf. The shelves on either side are made from a large roll out tool box that I built for my service truck 25 yrs ago. Cut it up into usable sections, and the bent the edges as needed by clamping them to my welding table, or a section of 6" H beam and getting all my aggression out with a big mallet. Then riveted it together, and mounted it to the wall. Came out satisfactorily. Still have a full 4x8 sheet of diamond plate aluminum that will be turned into more shelving for the machine shop. Thanks for looking.



http://imgur.com/CHl4CCb




http://imgur.com/7AUtYso


ttps://imgur.com/XAUcrCS


----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 8, 2022)

Continued pics


http://imgur.com/HDd49u2




http://imgur.com/9DKZh6N




http://imgur.com/Af3Q4Jx




http://imgur.com/XAUcrCS


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 8, 2022)

Beautiful shop.  Makes my garage full of stuff look pretty shabby.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2022)

Wowzer!


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 8, 2022)

Always makes me smile to see a tidy work shop.
Great job of repurposing  things.

I notice you have a 'lift'.
One vehicle or   more?

Son  found a 2 car lift  for sale ,, hardly used.
Catch was  it had to be taken apart & moved  by certain date.

Hubby & I went  up to Michigan & helped.
He needed the trailer we had in PA to  load it onto.
Hauled it back to son's.

His neighbors surprised him the next day  came over & helped  put it  together  & set up.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 8, 2022)

The one in the pic is a extra wide, and long single vehicle portable lift. Once I get the concrete aprons poured in the front and back, it will spend most of it's time outside, and used for car storage in the winter. Also have a 9000# two post lift in the old shop that will be moving down here. Have gotten too old to crawl around on the ground all the time, though it's still required occasionally working on the heavy equipment. I'm sure your son will enjoy having his. It's a real game changer for vehicle maintenance.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 8, 2022)

His garage is  bordered by soy beans fields.
Every Winter his  house, garage & vehicles are invaded  by mice.
They bring  their food,, soybeans  in.
Exterminator  said   due to bringing   their food  would be hard to  use  baits to catch them.

His  new 5th wheel is all aluminum,, but the mice  got  in starved or drowned in  the toilet .

Every time he asks about  buying  some of the fields ,, the price goes up.

Its    a good thing  he isn't  married.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Spent most of the day today setting up one of two new top toolboxes my son brought up for me from Denver. Have five more like the bottom one that will go in different areas of the shop, along with two full top/ bottom combos from the old shop that will come down when the new shop is finished. Yes, I have a problem, but it's one I enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/O2gwFJG


I love those tool boxes, they're seriously expensive here.. I have a red one, I've never seen a blue one before, cool beans....


----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 8, 2022)

Me too. Pretty much the perfect blue color for me, and matches my trim in the shop. I got two of them for $500 taxes included, so was pretty happy with that. The are really good quality for the price.



hollydolly said:


> I love those tool boxes, they're seriously expensive here.. I have a red one, I've never seen a blue one before, cool beans....


----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 8, 2022)

Thanks for kind words Don. Probably more important what you get done in your space, than what it looks like. Has kind of gotten out of hand on the interior finish, but I like it, and hoping to pretty much finish inside in the next month or so, and finally get some real work done in it, instead of on it.



Grampa Don said:


> Beautiful shop. Makes my garage full of stuff look pretty shabby.


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)

@Geezer Garage I like that shelf and toolbox have the same colour.


----------



## palides2021 (Apr 8, 2022)

Amazing work, @Geezer Garage! The pictures were fantastic! Thank you for sharing!


----------

